# Guinea Pig advice



## samthefootball123 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello, so I am 28 and today me and my mum were talking about getting a pet of some kind. I suffer from depression a bit and have found out some bad news having got a cancer which might affect my fatality now you might wonder what this has to do with the thread title but this evening my mum suggest getting a pet. I now think this is a great idea but not sure to go with a Guinea Pig or Hamster. Can you keep Guinea Pig's in your room. If I can then I would probably more likely go for that as a pet. I do think it could be something that changes my life around. I might make me more grown up as well if that makes sense because in the future I would like to adopt if being a proper father is not going to work so being in the care of something might make my life feel more of adult and a purpose


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aww I'm sorry to hear this.

Yes piggies can be kept inside but be warned, they need a LOT of space. I'll be setting up a 2x5 c&c cage (2 1/2 ft X 6ft) in the next couple of days for my 2 boys. 
It needs to be all one level as pigs are ground dwellers and do not climb. I'll attach a reference sheet for cage sizes.

Hamsters require a minimum of 80x50cm of continuous floor space. These too don't climb though some try.

Have you thought about rats? They're very loving and interactive with their owners and are like a small dog (minus the barking)


----------

